# I need a windows 7 expert



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

A few hours ago i shut off my laptop. Thinkpad R52 2gig 80 gig Windows 7 When i turned it back on it would boot up and then not respond. Finally got it to boot up and i got a "NOt a valid dopy of windows" message or something like that. With Build 7600 under that.

i have had this thing for two years and it has validated and upgraded without problems. So i have no idea what is going on. 

i loaded it safe mode and did a recovery. the only recovery I had listed was at 10:55 AM today. Seem suspicios but I don't know. Why were there no other recovery dates

Ran the recovery and it booted and did the same thing again. so i rebooted two more times and let it set and it finally came around with no message.


Went to windows site and there seems to be soemthing about Hkey can cause this.

Windows 7 displays "Windows is not Genuine" with an error code of 0x80070005

Anyway I finally after three hours got here but don't have a clue what is going on.

The only other thing was that Adobe loaded some up grades but didn't get to finish.

Anybody got an ideas?? i just lost another with a screen went dark. Don't know if it is the backlight or what or if it is worth fixing. Parts are about 25-30.00 Works with a regular monitor

Could sure use some help with this stuff. Wish i could build junk furniture and make the customer fix it when it went bad. Well not really.

is there any good windows 7 forums

Thanks


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

And just think many are saying Windows 8 is going to be even worse. LOL


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

arabian knight said:


> And just think many are saying Windows 8 is going to be even worse. LOL


I've still got my mac book. But i had to replace the HD, and add more memory. Now the dang fan is out. I have the info to change it but not the guts yet. i need somebody beside to watch me LOL and can blame LOL. There is one wire you have to deal with . Got the fan setting there.

i just wish there was a forum where they would answer the dang question instead of giving you the run around all the time and asking all kind if DA stuff


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

This is a great site.
They have all sorts of Youtube videos on how to repair Apple products, step by step instructions.

iFixit: The free repair manual

I like to SEE it done rather then just read how to do things.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Since it appears to have started after an Adobe update you can remove Adobe through Add/Remove Programs in Control Panel.

We've had some boot issues with their latest update, although not as you described.
You can re-download it later from their website

if that doesn't do it, run Malwarebytes and a good anti-virus program.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

mnn2501 said:


> Since it appears to have started after an Adobe update you can remove Adobe through Add/Remove Programs in Control Panel.
> 
> We've had some boot issues with their latest update, although not as you described.
> You can re-download it later from their website
> ...


Right now its find but I fear turning it off . I'm using avast and Spybot they seem to be oing the job. There was also some problem with Micrsoft Security essentials. I logged on and it authenticated windows but then this Security Essentials pops up and says its not.????


----------



## dirtman (Sep 15, 2011)

I know there are other PC operating systems than Windows, but I'm afraid to try them. It is surely time for an alternative to Micro soft tyranny though.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

dirtman said:


> I know there are other PC operating systems than Windows, but I'm afraid to try them. It is surely time for an alternative to Micro soft tyranny though.


I have linux on a couple machines Penguin or Bat S or something. The jargon is still to weird. i don't know why they or anyone else can't call things by what the do and give you a clue. they could put an understandable help popup with each command an tell youwhat they do. And help files for every system are basically useless. I think they are more to get away from responsibility than help you. NOt everybody sets behind a computer all day researching all its possibilities .LOL i sure don't have time 

There is a description of the problem i am having windows site but try and understand it . Good luck LOL!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

If you are confident that you are a genuine user, I suggest you call Microsoft customer support.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Nevada said:


> If you are confident that you are a genuine user, I suggest you call Microsoft customer support.


Well for two years it has upgraded flawlessly and when ever it ask if I want to be sure if its authentic it always got the go -ahead.

how much does Microsoft charge you to call to get a fix for their crap. Old Bill Gates has to be proud. NO one has pulled a bigger fraud on America and got some many to let it be legal and worse yet let others go along with it. Says something about American People too!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

TNHermit said:


> how much does Microsoft charge you to call to get a fix for their crap.


Shouldn't cost anything if you are a legit registered user. Just go through the registration process in Windows and select telephone registration. That will provide you with numbers to call.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

TNHermit said:


> Old Bill Gates has to be proud. NO one has pulled a bigger fraud on America and got some many to let it be legal and worse yet let others go along with it. Says something about American People too!


I tire of all the Microsoft bashers, I ran computers prior to Windows when every computer manufacturer had their own operating system and none could understand each other. MS gave us a common language structure and now all computers can communicate, it made the internet as we know it today possible. So before you call MS evil, think about that.
Now does that mean I think Microsoft is perfect? no, just not deserving of all the hatred people throw at it.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

mnn2501 said:


> I tire of all the Microsoft bashers, I ran computers prior to Windows when every computer manufacturer had their own operating system and none could understand each other. MS gave us a common language structure and now all computers can communicate, it made the internet as we know it today possible. So before you call MS evil, think about that.
> Now does that mean I think Microsoft is perfect? no, just not deserving of all the hatred people throw at it.


Gates didn't even invent windows. He stole it from a guy and the rest from Xerox. the worst part of it is the fact that he sold a flawed product and the people paid to develop and work the bugs out. The only positive was his skill at BS everyone into buying it. The Amiga and Atari systems were far and away better than windows. Not to mention Apple


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mnn2501 said:


> MS gave us a common language structure and now all computers can communicate, it made the internet as we know it today possible. So before you call MS evil, think about that.


That's the way it turned out, but that wasn't Microsoft's doing. It happened that way because IBM standardized in MS-DOS. When the computer community standardized in IBM & compatibles, MS-DOS became the standard operating system.

It was suggested to Bill Gates that he never use copy protection for his products. He never did that, but licensing serves a similar purpose. The reasoning was that he would be putting the skills of his software engineers against software crackers around the world, and they would undoubtedly lose. No question about that either, since cracked versions of all Microsoft products exist.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

do you by chance have a USB disk plugged in? If so unplug. Also remove any CD and try again.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Gary in ohio said:


> do you by chance have a USB disk plugged in? If so unplug. Also remove any CD and try again.


I got it to work a few days ago but I am afraid to shut it off . Last time I booted I got and Ok from one place and then Microsoft security essentials started raisin what for. Then I rebooted a couple more times and things worked. Looked all over the Microsoft web site and there is some problem but I couldn't understand it.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

TNHermit said:


> Gates didn't even invent windows. He stole it from a guy


He bought it from Tim Patterson. Gates paid him $50,000 for a product called "quick & dirty operating system", or QDOS. It was handed to Gates as a single 5 1/4" diskette written on with a marker. Gates had a customer for it (IBM) but Patterson didn't. I'm guessing that Patterson was delighted to get $50,000 at the time, although he probably felt left out when he heard about Gates' IBM deal.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

mnn2501 said:


> I tire of all the Microsoft bashers, I ran computers prior to Windows when every computer manufacturer had their own operating system and none could understand each other. MS gave us a common language structure and now all computers can communicate, it made the internet as we know it today possible. So before you call MS evil, think about that.
> Now does that mean I think Microsoft is perfect? no, just not deserving of all the hatred people throw at it.


Well it isn't just some on here it is Tech Guys all over. Here are two headlines just today that are on my MSN home Page. Two separate stories, nobody here is making stuff up about MS they are going bad all by themselves. You sure have to admit that MS messed up the pooch when they hurried up and released with MS Vista. And then there was another hurried up release called MS Millennium. Now Office 2,000 was and still is a good one. But the home version really was a huge mistake.
Just ask the many tech forums around about this, one in particular is The Tech Guy = Leo Laporte
And why in the world stop one of he best OS in many years from MS and that is XP, IMO. Just keep updating certain things on it like Apple has been doing with their operating system X. Many variations now out but still the hard component is still OS 10. No matter if it is Leopard, of Snow Leopard, or now Lion, snow to be Mountain Lion coming out this summer. The BASE is still OS 10. THAT is where MS has gone wrong IMO. Stay with a good core and update AROUND that core, that coming out with all new stuff that has so many holes in it for a long time, it gets aggravating for lots of folks, and did me a few years ago when I moved from Dell to a iMac. 
*Why Windows 8 Is a Huge Gamble for Microsoft


Microsoft Screws Up Windows 8*


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> *Why Windows 8 Is a Huge Gamble for Microsoft
> 
> Microsoft Screws Up Windows 8*


Still being as much as a year before Windows 8 launch, I hesitate to criticize what hasn't been developed yet. I question the wisdom if suggesting a migration from icons to tiles for a desktop environment, but I haven't seen it in action yet and they are planning to have an icon interface option. I'll reserve judgment but I don't know anyone with a touch screen monitor, so I wonder how we're going to make use of the tiled interface.

I've been wrong before though. I remember reading about the proposed release of Windows 3.1 over 20 years ago, highlighting the fact that it was going to require 4 mb of memory to run. Since that was about $2000 worth of memory at the time, I just couldn't imagine anyone spending that kind of money for a DOS graphic overlay. Needless to say, memory came down and Windows 3.1 sold just fine. The same could happen with a tiled interface.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Hermit, are you still having this issue or haven't you turned it off again? It sounds like some registry entries got boggled when an update/upgrade/install was running. The article you posted in your OP should help you with it.

Windows 7 has issues with losing/misconfiguring registry entries when installing programs. It also is AWFUL at handling sleeping and hibernation so it might help if you disable hibernation. Seems that some win7 machines will go into hibernation suddenly when people are waiting for installs of updates or programs without cause and that causes all sorts of issues.....like the one you have/were having.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

WhyNot said:


> Hermit, are you still having this issue or haven't you turned it off again? It sounds like some registry entries got boggled when an update/upgrade/install was running. The article you posted in your OP should help you with it.
> 
> Windows 7 has issues with losing/misconfiguring registry entries when installing programs. It also is AWFUL at handling sleeping and hibernation so it might help if you disable hibernation. Seems that some win7 machines will go into hibernation suddenly when people are waiting for installs of updates or programs without cause and that causes all sorts of issues.....like the one you have/were having.


Thanks
IT seems to have straightened itself out somehow. It seems to rotate having problems. Found out if you let it set an hour or so when it boots it seems to solve its own. But I hate windows 7 ii'll take XP anyday. did find a program to get my code


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Good. Hopefully it stays that way for you.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

WhyNot said:


> Good. Hopefully it stays that way for you.


Not a chance!! LOL I have to figger out why I keep losing the scrolling on my thinkpad center mouse button and ipoint combo


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

TNHermit said:


> Not a chance!! LOL I have to figger out why I keep losing the scrolling on my thinkpad center mouse button and ipoint combo


Have you tried repairing or reinstalling ipoint?

Here's a thought...have you considered just doing a factory reinstall?

When I got my new (now old lol) laptop with win7 it's 64 bit...I had loads ....LOADS of problems out of the box. Ended up reinstalling and then being careful about the programs I chose for it.

Since it's been a couple of years now, I've noticed that programs that I installed then that gave it trouble (because they are not 64 bit) are now working fine on it since all the windows updates.

I'm just sort of wondering if something similar is happening for you...that for whatever reason out of the box it's having issues....but might not if you completely reinstall, get all your updates and etc.

Just a thought. Sometimes starting with a clean slate is much better than running around with bandaids. Especially where the registry is concerned.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

WhyNot said:


> Have you tried repairing or reinstalling ipoint?
> 
> Here's a thought...have you considered just doing a factory reinstall?
> 
> ...


Actually I waded through a bunch of sites and toolbox stuff. finally found something on Lenovo that was suppose to be a Win 7 update for the trackpad. i downloaded it and so far (1 day  ) its working. But who knows. Actually I think I'm getting computer weary. Been havin lots of thoughts about going dark. Seems like I spend a lot of time trying to get something to work.
HT is the only site I participate in. Twitter is mindless and Facebook ain't far behind. And even the woodworking sites are still talking about the same things they talked about when I started online with my 128 commodore. Reckon I just aint that outgoing and sociable.


----------

